# Is it possible to move to another state without knowing anyone?



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

I've been thinking about moving to another state for a fresh start, I've been living in the same city for 30 years and its time for a change. After I'm done with school, I'll have to look for a job and hopefully get a job. I don't know anyone to the state that I'm planning to move to-no family no friends, no boyfriend, its it even possible to do that? I'm not sure if I could do it on my own, in case of an emergency I would need someone. But would it be better to actually have a friend to help me out?


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

I have a friend who quit her job of 15 years and moved to Tuscon without knowing anyone and no job lined up beforehand. Sad thing is, she has had more of a social life there than I have where I've lived my whole life! She has also changed jobs out there more than once and is moving again. (same city) While I sit frozen here, afraid to find a job or new apartment.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

With a job lined up, what's stopping you?
If you can pull it off financially, and afford rent/food, then yes, it is "possible."

If you're thinking about mentally/emotionally, that's an entirely different question, and I don't think you specified that...


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

It may be best to have at least one person (preferably someone you can truly trust) who knows about your whereabouts in case something happens. This is what I also plan on doing and I feel that it would be an awesome change!


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

It's entirely possible; in fact it will open you up to the realization that you can survive and thrive independently of others and this will be a very empowering sensation.

I moved overseas to a foreign country.. i didn't know a single person, much less the language. I ended up living there for just over one year, when your in a place where you dont know people you're more motivated to meet people through work or social gatherings, its just an instinctual part of the process.

Much like what someone else said above, i had more of a social life overseas then i ever did back home.. i even had multiple relationships and a long term girlfriend. I was just more open to my surroundings because i felt like a new person.. no one knew who i was before, i was able to reinvent myself and discover strengths within me.

Best of luck, i would recommend it.. in the end, you can always return home.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Financially speaking all you need is the funds and an emergency fund and you're good to go. 
Mentally speaking you need to accept that you will be lonely for a while as you make friends, but this could be an opportunity to "transform" yourself.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

I want to do exactly this... I'm just... really scared of the crazies. Gawd, I can't go outside here either. Lol


----------



## Lifeofanartist (Nov 11, 2003)

I moved to another country. So yes, it is possible to move somewhere you don't know anyone. You can make friends at work or meetup groups.

If is funny that I am terrified of flying and need a xanax just to go into the airport, but I enjoy traveling alone.


----------



## liamfriar199 (Oct 20, 2014)

I would love to move, even though i'm 16 i would love to move to a different country meet different people and live a different life to the boring life i'm living in the UK


----------

